# A bit of poaching



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a quick run out this afternoon, nothing like a bit of poaching to get your blood pumping,
i only wanted one pheasant for tea at the weekend,
any way im proud of this shot, i took this pheasant from 25yards, and it was flying, i was using my milbro, cheers jeff
Jeff the mad Russian,


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

25yards, AND it was flying!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shot jeff!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Now that's an amazing shot. Good shooting Jeff.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well done to say the least, Jeff!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, i seem to be doing well with the Milbro


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

Great shooting! By the way, what type ammo were you using?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

bulljunk said:


> Great shooting! By the way, what type ammo were you using?


I was using my Milbro with the square elastic, so i was using heavy ammo, 14mm lead, its just a nice size for the catapult,


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

good shooting and a yummy meal


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job. You are the man!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm impressed! You're the man!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Amazing shot Jeff. Cheers


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i can shoot cans out of the air but i have never tried pheasants, i mught have to, great shot especially at that distance.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome shot!!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

What they all said!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting Jeff!

What size ammo were you using if you don't mind me asking?

I normally find with .44 cal it has to be a head or a neck shot to take them down cleanly.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Just curious, does "poaching" mean the same in the UK as it does in the US? I know we both speak English but I also know some words are use differently.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

August West said:


> Just curious, does "poaching" mean the same in the UK as it does in the US? I know we both speak English but I also know some words are use differently.


Check this thread out:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7644-terminology-question/


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks nightKnight, not sure I totally agree with it but at least it makes more sense now.

Great shot, I was a bit worried until I went back and looked at when this was posted. LOL Chris


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Great shot man!

Cheers Luke


----------



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow nice one


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I wonder how much drop you get with a 14mm ball at 25 yards? Of course it's relative to your bands but one would think even with strong bands there would be a significant amount.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome shot.

I need to devote some time to wing shooting this year.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shot. Nice kill. I bet it was a good meal as well. Saludos







.


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

Is that green square elastic from bells of hythe?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great kill!
Great skill!
I haven't seen you posting lately.
I like your stories, the different slings and the different elastics you use.
I remember you saying once; if it stretches, I shoot it. 
Marvelous!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Just like all the others said wonderful shot.

Kind of funny that isn't it; the more you practice, the "luckier" you get.

Myself, I have been doing accuracy sports, be it shooting rabbits/rifles/pistols, to tennis to squash, to billiards/pool; they are all "shots" of one form or another, since I was 5 years old, now 55.

Cheers Allan


----------

